# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Телефонный звонок

## EweX

Телефонный звонок (нудным, высоким голоском):
- Алло, это фирма Mircosoft? Я два года назад купила Windows 95
и она у меня за время работы ни разу не зависла.
Подскажите, что я неправильно делаю?
- А включать пробовали?!!!

----------

